
Artificial Intelligence May Have Cracked Voynich Manuscript - wharryman
https://gizmodo.com/artificial-intelligence-may-have-cracked-freaky-600-yea-1822519232
======
ketralnis
This happens every few months, always with one or two sentences “decoded” and
never another peep from the researcher. You should take this with a massive
grain of salt.

~~~
ozzmotik
i recommend a whole NaCl crystal

------
zrth
_Importantly, the researchers aren’t saying they’ve deciphered the entire
Voynich manuscript. Rather, they’ve identified the language of origin
(Hebrew), and a coding scheme in which letters have been arranged in a
particular order (alphagram). Kondrak says the full meaning of the text won’t
be known until historians of ancient Hebrew have a chance to study the
deciphered text._

------
kevinwang
I wonder what future researchers will think about Kyle O'Quinn's twitter
feed...

